

Ikea Standing Desk - bradmenezes
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/26/7070803/ikea-hopes-its-new-motorized-standing-desk-will-get-you-out-of-your-chair

======
eip
The trick to using a standing desk for long periods is having a padded wood
platform to stand on. Standing on concrete or carpet on top of concrete will
kill your legs in less than an hour. I have a slightly raised plywood platform
with padding on top. I can stand on it all day with no problem.

------
jackhammer
Does anyone here use a standing desk? He have one at our office, but after 30
minutes I get too lazy and want to sit down.

~~~
jonathantm
Beside my desk I have two cardboard boxes and a loose 1/2 width desk table
table-top. Maybe 4 times a week I move everything on the edge of my desk and
set up the two boxes and the loose desktop to make a standing desk that just
happens to be the perfect height.

I've only got a laptop, a single monitor, lamp, wired keyboard, and wireless
mouse, so moving all that from the low desk to top desk - and back - only
takes about one or two minutes. When I do stand, I'll stay like that for
usually about three to four hours.

I set up a permanent standing desk at home for about a month (cinder blocks
under my desk table legs) and I really liked how easy it was to just walk up
to desk and dive into work... or to step back from my desk if I got distracted
or just needed to take a couple minutes because I was stuck on something. Not
having to "get settled" at my desk, and not having to pull my up out of my
chair made a surprisingly big difference to the experience of working.

While the physical benefits of not siting so much are very good, I was most
surprised by that feeling described in the paragraph above. The way it changed
my relationship to my desk and what happens there was the most remarkable
thing about using a standing desk. I very much look forward to getting an
electric adjustable standing desk at work.

------
quaffapint
I guess I don't get the need of the standing desk. Can't you just take regular
mini breaks and go walk around a bit? It doesn't even need to be outside or
for a long length of time. It would be healthier and cheaper than a standing
desk.

~~~
jameskilton
The research is pretty clear. _Any_ amount of time sent standing is better
than that amount of time sitting. Your muscles stay in use, your heart works
more efficiently, and you burn more calories, than sitting. So no, sitting +
walking breaks is not healthier than always standing.

Cost shouldn't be a factor if you really care about treating your body better.
It's super easy to ad-hoc your own standing desk for free, or spend some money
to get something built for standing. Remember, if you're doing it for 8+hours
a day, that's 1/4 of your life. It's worth the money you spend.

~~~
quaffapint
Interesting. I sit, but I get up a lot and run around with the dog, etc. I
wonder if standing really would make a difference in my case. I could imagine
if you were working in an office all day, it might be a problem. Though I
wonder if standing too much has its own troubles too. Maybe thats why the
desks that easily go up/down would be nicer - that way never too much of one
thing - standing or sitting.

~~~
MrDom
This study[0] shows that it takes about 4 hours of complete inactivity to see
a large decrease in LPL (lipoprotein lipase) in the legs. It then takes about
4 hours of low intensity activity to replenish previous levels.

Of course, then the question becomes how much low intensity activity do you
need during the day to offset sitting. If you avoid sitting for 4 hours
straight, do you avoid most of the bad parts? Is standing alone enough low
intensity activity to keep your LPL going or do you need a treadmill desk?
Could you go 3 hours sitting, 1 hour walking, repeatedly and still have good
LPL levels?

The research is only clear on one thing: don't sit for 4 hours straight. It'll
take 4 hours of walking around for your LPL levels to recover.

[0]:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12815182](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12815182)

------
bichiliad
I was a bit surprised to see the laptop actually work.

------
dale386
That's a lot of money for IKEA.

~~~
bichiliad
On the other hand, that's not a lot of money for a standing desk.

